# Smokin with fresh herbs



## smoke eater5 (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anybody tried putting fresh herbs (rosemary, sage, etc) in with chips while smoking to create a different flavor?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Nope never tried it!

If you do let us know how it works out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

I tried it alongtime ago but to me it didn't do a whole lot. Maybe I didn't put enough in the chip tray but I put alot. Now you could just tie some on your meat and it will help flavor it.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Nov 10, 2011)

We smoke a turkey every year and we stuff the herbs inside the bird like normal. It seem to add something to the meat.


----------



## niklaus7 (Jul 12, 2012)

i've been thinking about making pulled pork fajitas.  in my head it's delicious.  plan on injecting the butt with lime juice.  rubbing down with salt, pepper, a little cayenne.  was also thinking of tossing some red onion and some cilantro in the blender and rubbing that over the meat then smoking it.  i was thinking i'd put some cilantro on the wood chips to get some of that flavor going on  as well.  kind of wondering if that would smoke long enough to even flavor the meat at all.  any suggestions on how to tweek this or does it sound decent the way it is in my head?


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 12, 2012)

My guess would be that you will get more flavor by adding the herbs to your rub or marinade. The herbs themselves are so delicate that they would likely burn up very fast and not really add any flavor.  Not sure what would happen if you added them to something like the AMNS or AMNPS smokers.


----------



## memphisbud (Jul 12, 2012)

Agree with all of the above.  It's been my experience that only the most robust herbs (rosemary etc.) do anything except flash into ash, and I'm not certain that the flavor made it into the meat.  Stick with direct contact for herbs, and wood (or pecan shells mmmmmm) for smoke IMO.


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jul 12, 2012)

I've used fresh sprigs of rosemary while smoking leg of lamb on my Weber Kettle grill.  I like it.  I'm interested in trying it with my new AMNPS instead of just throwing the sprigs on hot coals.


----------



## niklaus7 (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks guys,  makes sense.


----------

